# Build error in port multimedia/pvr250



## multibyte (Dec 29, 2009)

Greetings everybody.

My system: 8.0-RELEASE-p1 i386

Performed procedure to intall the port:
- kernel build with "device iicbus" and "device iicbb"
- reboot 
- cd /usr/ports/multimedia/pvr250 && make

In the build process I'am getting  "invalid operands to binary"
errors. (please see the code field)

I had no luck searching the web for a solution.
Any suggestions?

best regards
multibyte

Note:
On 7.2-RELEASE there are no problems with the build off the port 
(by the way: no "make patch-iicbb" needed on release 7.2,
patching on 8.0-R does not succeed - patch(1) is guessing in the run
and the kernel build ends with an error caused by the patched iicbb.c file)


```
# make
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Extracting for pvr250-20051030_1
=> MD5 Checksum OK for cxm-20051030.shar.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for cxm-20051030.shar.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for pvr250-1.2.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for pvr250-1.2.tar.gz.
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/multimedia/pvr250/work
cd /usr/ports/multimedia/pvr250/work;  /bin/sh /usr/ports/distfiles/cxm-20051030.shar;
/usr/bin/gzip -nf -9 -dc /usr/ports/distfiles//pvr250-1.2.tar.gz | /usr/bin/tar -xf - 
--no-same-owner;
c - dev/cxm
x - dev/cxm/Patch.iicbb-fbsd4
x - dev/cxm/Patch.iicbb-fbsd5
x - dev/cxm/cxm.c
x - dev/cxm/cxm.h
x - dev/cxm/cxm_audio.c
x - dev/cxm/cxm_eeprom.c
x - dev/cxm/cxm_i2c.c
x - dev/cxm/cxm_ir.c
x - dev/cxm/cxm_tuner.c
x - dev/cxm/cxm_video.c
x - dev/cxm/cxm_extract_fw.c
c - modules/cxm
x - modules/cxm/Makefile
c - modules/cxm/cxm
x - modules/cxm/cxm/Makefile
c - modules/cxm/cxm_iic
x - modules/cxm/cxm_iic/Makefile
===>  Patching for pvr250-20051030_1
===>  Applying extra patch /usr/ports/multimedia/pvr250/files/extra-patch-dev:
:cxm::cxm.h
===>  Applying extra patch /usr/ports/multimedia/pvr250/files/extra-patch-dev:
:cxm::cxm.c
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for pvr250-20051030_1
/usr/bin/sed -i.bak -e 's/tuner0/cxm0/'  
/usr/ports/multimedia/pvr250/work/pvr250-1.2/setchannel.c
===>  Configuring for pvr250-20051030_1
cd /usr/ports/multimedia/pvr250/work/dev/cxm;  cc -Wall -o cxm_extract_fw 
cxm_extract_fw.c; ./cxm_extract_fw /usr/ports/distfiles/hcwPVRP2.sys
cxm_extract_fw.c: In function 'main':
cxm_extract_fw.c:150: warning: implicit declaration of function 'close'
cxm_extract_fw.c:174: warning: suggest explicit braces to avoid ambiguous 'else'
cxm_extract_fw.c:188: warning: suggest explicit braces to avoid ambiguous 'else'
===>  Building for pvr250-20051030_1
cd /usr/ports/multimedia/pvr250/work/modules/cxm; make
===> cxm (all)
Warning: Object directory not changed from original 
/usr/ports/multimedia/pvr250/work/modules/cxm/cxm
@ -> /usr/src/sys
machine -> /usr/src/sys/i386/include
:> opt_cxm.h
awk -f @/tools/makeobjops.awk @/kern/bus_if.m -h
awk -f @/tools/makeobjops.awk @/kern/device_if.m -h
awk -f @/tools/makeobjops.awk @/dev/iicbus/iicbb_if.m -h
awk -f @/tools/makeobjops.awk @/dev/pci/pci_if.m -h
awk -f @/tools/vnode_if.awk @/kern/vnode_if.src -p
awk -f @/tools/vnode_if.awk @/kern/vnode_if.src -q
awk -f @/tools/vnode_if.awk @/kern/vnode_if.src -h
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Werror -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE
 -nostdinc  -I../../.. -I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -finline-
limit=8000 --param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-function-
growth=1000 -fno-common  -mno-align-long-strings -mpreferred-
stack-boundary=2  -mno-mmx -mno-3dnow -mno-sse -mno-sse2 
-mno-sse3 -ffreestanding -fstack-protector -std=iso9899:1999 
-fstack-protector -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs 
-Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith 
-Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-
extensions -c /usr/ports/multimedia/pvr250/work/modules/cxm/cxm
/../../../dev/cxm/cxm.c
/usr/ports/multimedia/pvr250/work/modules/cxm/cxm/../../../dev/cxm/cxm.c: In function
'cxm_open':/usr/ports/multimedia/pvr250/work/modules/cxm/cxm/../../../dev/cxm/cxm.c:
2193:error: invalid operands to binary &
/usr/ports/multimedia/pvr250/work/modules/cxm/cxm/../../../dev/cxm/cxm.c: In function
'cxm_close':
/usr/ports/multimedia/pvr250/work/modules/cxm/cxm/../../../dev/cxm/cxm.c:2224: error: 
invalid operands to binary &
/usr/ports/multimedia/pvr250/work/modules/cxm/cxm/../../../dev/cxm/cxm.c: In function
'cxm_read':
/usr/ports/multimedia/pvr250/work/modules/cxm/cxm/../../../dev/cxm/cxm.c:2268: error: 
invalid operands to binary &
/usr/ports/multimedia/pvr250/work/modules/cxm/cxm/../../../dev/cxm/cxm.c: In function
'cxm_ioctl':
/usr/ports/multimedia/pvr250/work/modules/cxm/cxm/../../../dev/cxm/cxm.c:2369: error: 
invalid operands to binary &
/usr/ports/multimedia/pvr250/work/modules/cxm/cxm/../../../dev/cxm/cxm.c: In function
'cxm_poll':
/usr/ports/multimedia/pvr250/work/modules/cxm/cxm/../../../dev/cxm/cxm.c:2963: error: 
invalid operands to binary &
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/pvr250/work/modules/cxm/cxm.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/pvr250/work/modules/cxm.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/pvr250.
```


----------



## vigol (Jan 9, 2010)

```
cd /usr/ports && make clean
```


----------



## tingo (Jan 10, 2010)

I think this port needs to be updated to work with FreeBSD 8.0. The `$ make patch-iicbb` shouldn't be necessary on 8.0, either.


----------



## tingo (May 20, 2010)

I just found this thread:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2008-September/088697.html
maybe it will help you.


----------

